# learning to make plugs



## zombie7986 (Nov 21, 2008)

I’ve been trying new things on the lathe lately.  


Also…thanks for the help Darrin


----------



## Skye (Nov 21, 2008)

Very cool looking. I made one that looks almost exactly like your ebony ones there, had a friend use it, worked great. Just make sure to stay away from the woods that people are prone to being allergic to.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 21, 2008)

what are they?


----------



## sbell111 (Nov 21, 2008)

They look nice, but I have no clue what they are for.


----------



## penhead (Nov 21, 2008)

Plugs...for the hole in your ear I am guessing.


----------



## zombie7986 (Nov 21, 2008)

these are for a couple friends for their ears.  the ebony pair are 5/8" and the burl is 11/16"


----------



## sbell111 (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm really old.


----------



## bitshird (Nov 21, 2008)

sbell111 said:


> I'm really old.



Guess ya ain't been to Memfus lately,  I had a hard time adjusting to guys wearing studs,  I thought piercings were very strange, wait till they start wearing Ubangi lip plates :wink::wink::biggrin: Maybe I should turn some, who knows might catch on :biggrin:


----------



## Daniel (Nov 21, 2008)

Ken, you simply are not cool any more if you are not full of holes or you can still see any actual skin color. you gotta tattoo it or pierce it one of the two.


----------



## nwcatman (Nov 21, 2008)

Daniel said:


> Ken, you simply are not cool any more if you are not full of holes or you can still see any actual skin color. you gotta tattoo it or pierce it one of the two.



god i hope thats a joke!


----------



## sbell111 (Nov 21, 2008)

My wife and I went to our favorite restaurant early this week.  We asked for our normal server, but she wasn't working.  It turns out that she was there eating and came over to say hello.

Earlier in the day, she had gone to the piercer to redo an old nostril hole that she had let go, but wanted to go back to using (previously, her only noticible body alteration).  It turns out, they were having a two-for-one sale, so she got her face pierced, above her lip.  

I don't get it.  She's a beautiful, funny, seemingly intelligent girl.  Why she put holes in her face, I can't understand.


----------



## Skye (Nov 21, 2008)

sbell111 said:


> I don't get it.  She's a beautiful, funny, seemingly intelligent girl.  Why she put holes in her face, I can't understand.



Piercings don't make a person unintelligent, lack a sense or humor or continue to be beautiful. I like girls who are pierced, tattooed, non-pierced, non-tattooed, whatever. You may see those things as something that flies in the face of her outstanding qualities but not only is it an old way of thinking, it's a very close minded way of thinking.

There's nothing counter intuitive about a facial piercing other than the fact she'll be looked down upon by those who are not willing to look past something they don't personally agree with. If said people would just judge someone by who they are rather than what they look like, there would be no problem at all.

For me, I don't see *her* choices as being the problem at all.


----------



## fernhills (Nov 21, 2008)

And only if people would understand people and not judge them as backwards only because they do not understand why people do some things. Don`t ya think?


----------



## dntrost (Nov 21, 2008)

Give me a break why encourage that!   I guess I too am getting old!  I can't believe people do that to there bodies...
Sorry but who will take someone serious and give them a decent job with a 3/4" piece of wood stuck in each ear....


----------



## woodchip (Nov 21, 2008)

I personally don't care for the piercings or tattoos all over----- But thankfully it's not my body and i'm fine with that. My personal opinion (and it's just that) is if you choose to do that to yourself and feel comfortable with that, you have to expect that not everyone is going to jump on the band wagon so to speak and think that it's cool to have all of the tattoos and piercings and that is their right to feel like that just as much as you think it's ok to think it is.


----------



## Skye (Nov 22, 2008)

woodchip said:


> you have to expect that not everyone is going to jump on the band wagon so to speak and think that it's cool to have all of the tattoos and piercings and that is their right to feel like that just as much as you think it's ok to think it is.



I'm assuming that you feel the same way about subjects like racism as well? Can't expect someone to stop hating a race because of the way the look just because I think it's idiotic?

I don't expect people to think it's cool, I expect people to judge someone by other than how they look.


----------



## THarvey (Nov 22, 2008)

I tell my wife al the time, "if we were exactly alike, one of us would not be necessary."

It is the same way people in this forum.  We are all different and will have different opinions.

For me to like or dislike someone's piercings or tattoos, is no different that my having an opinion over their choice of clothing.  That does not make me a racist.

Racism is wrong.  Racism is not about expressing an opinion over an individual's choice.

The last time I checked, no one has ever been born pierced and tattooed.


----------



## Skye (Nov 22, 2008)

THarvey said:


> Racism is wrong.  Racism is not about expressing an opinion over an individual's choice.
> 
> The last time I checked, no one has ever been born pierced and tattooed.



So, it's OK to discriminate someone because of an individual choice they make that in absolutely, positively no way directly effects you? 

I fail to see how that's acceptable.


----------



## penhead (Nov 22, 2008)

How did this thread go from plugs and body peircing to racism..??

...and my two cents on body piercing is that like everything else, someone will always have to outdo the last one...the current rage is to have your tongue 'split', like a snake, and have two distinct parts...and there are a growing number of people who have had 'horn' implants put on their head (but according to them they are not devil worshipers)...tell me you would have no problem laying on an operaing table with someone with a split tongue and horns looking down at you with a scalpel...


----------



## THarvey (Nov 22, 2008)

Skye said:


> So, it's OK to discriminate someone because of an individual choice they make that in absolutely, positively no way directly effects you?
> 
> I fail to see how that's acceptable.



How is your not accepting thier opinion regarding someone else's choice any different?

You are doing exactly the same thing you are complaining about.  You are making the exact same type of value judgement about someone's chosen opinion.

How is an opinion about something discrimitory?


----------



## woodchip (Nov 22, 2008)

Skye p.m sent.


----------



## woodchip (Nov 22, 2008)

Kris, the plugs look nice. I bet a combination with the cocobolo? in the middle would look good as well.


----------



## sbell111 (Nov 22, 2008)

Skye said:


> Piercings don't make a person unintelligent, lack a sense or humor or continue to be beautiful. I like girls who are pierced, tattooed, non-pierced, non-tattooed, whatever. You may see those things as something that flies in the face of her outstanding qualities but not only is it an old way of thinking, it's a very close minded way of thinking.
> 
> There's nothing counter intuitive about a facial piercing other than the fact she'll be looked down upon by those who are not willing to look past something they don't personally agree with. If said people would just judge someone by who they are rather than what they look like, there would be no problem at all.
> 
> For me, I don't see *her* choices as being the problem at all.


If you hated that story, this one is really gonna bug you.

Several years ago, I was earning my MBA.  One of my classmates was a cute, funny, intelligent young woman.  She also was (in my opinion) into the goth thing.  Black died hair, white makeup, black lipstick and nails, random piercage.  Well, she was that way for the first year, any way.  When we returned from our internships to start the second year, she had natural brown hair, 'normal' makeup, and no longer wore her piercings (except for one in each ear, at the standard locale).

No one forced her to change.  Her rights weren't violated.  She was not treated poorly by anyone.  She did understand, however, that how you preseent yourself is a driver of how people perceive you.  Being the cute goth girl was not a way for her to succeed in the way that she wanted to, so she adapted.

When my wife and I advised our (still) favorite server, we were not judging her based on her looks.  We were expressing our fears that other people would judge her based on those decisions.


----------



## Skye (Nov 22, 2008)

sbell111 said:


> When my wife and I advised our (still) favorite server, we were not judging her based on her looks.  We were expressing our fears that other people would judge her based on those decisions.



Sounds to me like you should have spent your time talking to the 'other people' to me.

Conformists. I love how they push off the blame. I have to say, your signature is very ironic. I don't think you'd know beauty if it was staring you in the face. You probably couldnt get past it's tongue ring.


----------



## GBusardo (Nov 23, 2008)

Man I must be getting old also,  I didn't know what they were either and  when someone said ear plugs, I thought they were for stuffing in your ear for noise protection!  My kids both have tattoos and if that's what they want, its fine with me.  I am used to how differently people look now, it does not bother me at all. To each their own.


----------



## penhead (Nov 23, 2008)

http://wiki.bmezine.com/index.php/Horn_Implant

Let's see...is it the metal or the horns that make the man..??


----------



## Darrin (Nov 23, 2008)

Ahhh....BME, my home. Nice looking plugs by the way. If you need any more help, just holler  And for the record, I have 3/4" plugs AND keep a pretty nice job


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 23, 2008)

Must be the Redneck in me but the first thing that comes to mind---national Geographic showing pics of tribes in Africa.


----------



## Skye (Nov 23, 2008)

Darrin said:


> Ahhh....BME, my home. Nice looking plugs by the way. If you need any more help, just holler  And for the record, I have 3/4" plugs AND keep a pretty nice job



Just sucks they changed to limited viewing of the photos to 70 images or so. I'll just have to get a membership one day. Can't you post a pic of your own for a temp membership? I may need to look into that....


----------



## sbell111 (Nov 24, 2008)

Skye said:


> Sounds to me like you should have spent your time talking to the 'other people' to me.


I don't know the 'other people'.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Nov 24, 2008)

I had a hippy teacher who used to say "You may do ,say,think,or act in any way you like as long as you do not infringe upon the rights of others" I live by those words and its a shame the rest of the world doesn't.Elvis was out of line for shaking his hips,what will be  the next taboo?Personally I look down on the lazy people who think they should be able to park right in front of the gas station door and not walk 20 feet then I do metal in the face or tattoos(as I has one tattoo myself).Victor


----------



## LandfillLumber (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh! very nice job on the plugs I lost focus with all the uproar.Victor


----------



## Skye (Nov 24, 2008)

LandfillLumber said:


> Elvis was out of line for shaking his hips,what will be  the next taboo?



Dude, you believe I thought that exact same example the other night when I wasn't behind the computer?


----------



## GouletPens (Nov 24, 2008)

Boy, you all really got Skye worked up on this one! Personally I think all tatoos are cool, as long as they don't have the word "lucky" in them :wink::tongue:


----------



## Skye (Nov 25, 2008)

You dirty hippie! (That pic on facebook is to friggin funny!)


----------



## GouletPens (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't want plugs....I much prefer long burns and a tweed suit:bulgy-eyes:


----------

